# Happy Thanksgiving!



## EmeraldBot (Nov 28, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving, everyone!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 28, 2014)

(all Americans)


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Nov 28, 2014)

Yeah. We've got to keep those foreigners out of this. Right, Dutch?!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 28, 2014)

Unfortunately, the Brits are looting as we speak. Yay, Black Friday.


----------



## protocelt (Nov 28, 2014)

I forego the looting myself and shop throughout the year instead. It makes for better purchasing decisions and to be honest, Black Friday is just ridiculous IMO.


----------

